# Ghost rehab for 2016



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

All of my ideas for new props basically went up in smoke, so instead I spent time refurbishing all of the ghosts. I remade all of the cloaks to look similar to the cloaked ghost, updated the hover ghost to hopefully manage better in the breeze, and have the new leer ghost ready for it's first Halloween. The video below shows all of my current ghost, staged and ready for deployment. I even have my original FGC ready for action.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

These are epic!
Love me some ghosts!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Makes me want to drive to Melbourne just to see them! Those movements are so natural and creepy.


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks great well done


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nobody does ghosts like you, HJ - beautiful!

Do you have a thread on that little peeper? The head movement is interesting.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you everyone!



RoxyBlue said:


> Nobody does ghosts like you, HJ - beautiful!
> 
> Do you have a thread on that little peeper? The head movement is interesting.


Yes! I wanted to add something to the usual tombstone popper.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39789


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I really like the new cloak look on the cloaked FCG. I also gave him a new home, the window right by the front door


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, I wish our fcg looked that good!


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Seriously cool stuff - well done!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, I wish our fcg looked that good!


:jol:Me three....I've got my work cut out for 2017 for my ghosts to reach a heresjohnny level. (and guess who isn't going to be waiting until the last minute to fluff and fold her ghosts?)


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Who???  :googly:   



Pumpkin5 said:


> Me three....I've got my work cut out for 2017 for my ghosts to reach a heresjohnny level. (and guess who isn't going to be waiting until the last minute to fluff and fold her ghosts?)


----------



## Tdrew (Nov 1, 2016)

*Ghost rehab*

Awesome slow movement


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Me three....I've got my work cut out for 2017 for my ghosts to reach a heresjohnny level. (and guess who isn't going to be waiting until the last minute to fluff and fold her ghosts?)


You can do it! I can help.


----------

